# Little bit of Good News!



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just thought I would update those of you who interested as many of you have been such a huge support to me  

We have been matched with a Sperm Donor from the clinic and we have accepted and its now reserved for us !!!!!!  have known for a couple of weeks but wanted to get my head round it all first lol .....now just waiting for my protocol letter which should come in post in 2/3 weeks time which is basically a guideline as to what the next steps are ie treatment - still a long road ahead but a massive jump in the right direction ! getting sperm or eggs is a very long hard process for anyone having fertility treatment as the waiting lists can be huge so Im absolutely over the moon that we now have ours..... Im finally seeing a little light at the end of the tunnel...:crying:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations,hope all goes well.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow what absolutely fantastic news for you!!!! Congratulations


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow congratulations, you deserve it after all the hoops you have jumped through . Best of luck with the rest of the process


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys xxx


----------



## leggy (Feb 28, 2008)

Such lovely news  Hope it all go's well


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Congratulations...and all the best wishes for the way....big hugs!!!


and thanks for the anymous man who agreed to be a donor...


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

So pleased for you, I can't think of better news!

Gives me hope that I have a chance 

X


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> Congratulations...and all the best wishes for the way....big hugs!!!
> 
> and thanks for the anymous man who agreed to be a donor...


Thank you hun!!  ............yes how remiss of me to not mention him just so excited lol - words cannot express how grateful I am to this man .........amazing person

I think IF all goes well and I do have a successful pregnancy then later on down the line I m most certainly going to donate some of my eggs if I can....to know I could help other women to achieve the dream of motherhood would just be the icing on the cake to my journeyxxxx


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

awwwwww, congratulations Suze, I know you have waited so long to get this far...... you totally deserve it


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> So pleased for you, I can't think of better news!
> 
> Gives me hope that I have a chance
> 
> X


Awww thankyou so much Sarah and big hugs hun, never give up hoping ((()))) xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> awwwwww, congratulations Suze, I know you have waited so long to get this far...... you totally deserve it


Hey Claire  Thank you so much ((())) Hope you all ok xxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats fantastic news, you deserve it


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

mumof6 said:


> Thats fantastic news, you deserve it


Thank you Cara


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Hey Claire  Thank you so much ((())) Hope you all ok xxx


Plodding along here thanks, same sh^t different day


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Plodding along here thanks, same sh^t different day


Ahhhh yes but you a married woman now ! lol  ....know what u mean though groundhog day for me everyday at mo :cornut:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

thats great news hunny , i know how much it means to u xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

smudgiesmummy said:


> thats great news hunny , i know how much it means to u xxx


Bless u Dawn dont know what I would do without our little group to lean on love u all xxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well what can I say other than a big ass whoop!!! 
You both so deserve it.. Look forward to many fab updates xxx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

What lovely news - congratulations. Exciting times ahead x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> Well what can I say other than a big ass whoop!!!
> You both so deserve it.. Look forward to many fab updates xxx


Yeahhhhhh baby!!!! .........Thanks for your support Zoe it has meant a lot to me  .......hopefully next big update is to say im pregnant:yikes::yikes: hope you feeling ok hun xxx


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I think IF all goes well and I do have a successful pregnancy then later on down the line I m most certainly going to donate some of my eggs if I can....to know I could help other women to achieve the dream of motherhood would just be the icing on the cake to my journeyxxxx


I like your style, 'tis a good way to look at the world 

Brilliant news for you, I hope it all works out


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats fantastic news, congratulations  xxxx


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

OMG I am sooooo pleased for you hun! I told you 2012 would be your year. 

I will be keeping my fingers crossed that it all works out for you  but for someone as lovely and caring as you are you deserve the best and I have a feeling it won't be long before you will be sharing those scan pics and waiting for bubba to arrive.

I cannot wait to see how things go for you. You have been the most patient person waiting for this news and I am sure its the start of a new, well deserved life for you.

Love ya hun (((((((hugs)))))) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> Thank you hun!!  ............yes how remiss of me to not mention him just so excited lol - words cannot express how grateful I am to this man .........amazing person
> 
> I think IF all goes well and I do have a successful pregnancy then later on down the line I m most certainly going to donate some of my eggs if I can....to know I could help other women to achieve the dream of motherhood would just be the icing on the cake to my journeyxxxx


And that just shows what sort of person you are. You are so thoughtful and caring and put others first. What a precious gift to offer to another person.

You really are a very special friend and I am so pleased that things are finally looking up. Some people find it easy to have children and dont deserve the gift of motherhood. You hun... well there is no doubt at all you deserve it so much and one day you will be a superb mum. xxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s theres no IF but this is it now hun, stay positive


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeahhhhhh baby!!!! .........Thanks for your support Zoe it has meant a lot to me  .......hopefully next big update is to say im pregnant:yikes::yikes: hope you feeling ok hun xxx


Anytime sweet, you're a star and deserve The best of everything! 
Looking forward to being a cyber aunt with a few other fab folk 

I'm fab thanks, just plodding on till D-Day xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

x PIXIE x said:


> And that just shows what sort of person you are. You are so thoughtful and caring and put others first. What a precious gift to offer to another person.
> 
> You really are a very special friend and I am so pleased that things are finally looking up. Some people find it easy to have children and dont deserve the gift of motherhood. You hun... well there is no doubt at all you deserve it so much and one day you will be a superb mum. xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> p.s theres no IF but this is it now hun, stay positive


Awww Thanks Gemma  that means a lot to me and yes Im going to stay positive now lol ....2012 is going to be OUR year  love and hugs my friend xxxx



XxZoexX said:


> Anytime sweet, you're a star and deserve The best of everything!
> Looking forward to being a cyber aunt with a few other fab folk
> 
> I'm fab thanks, just plodding on till D-Day xxx


Ohhh Yes there will be many cyber aunties!!!  

You know where I am if you need a chat hun about stuff .... xxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats brilliant new hun, really happy for you xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

xxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Thats brilliant new hun, really happy for you xxx


Thanks hun - ive VM messaged you - quite a long one  hope u and beanie ok xxxx



MoggyBaby said:


> xxxxx


LOL! Awwww thank u hun xxx


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> Awww Thanks Gemma  that means a lot to me and yes Im going to stay positive now lol ....2012 is going to be OUR year  love and hugs my friend xxxx
> 
> Ohhh Yes there will be many cyber aunties!!!


I will be the cyber auntie who takes him/her for their first pint and teach them wrong from right by showing them everything thats wrong .... the fun way of course 

some may call it a bad influence i call it guidance 

so pleased for you hunny xxxxxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely news and very best of luck : )


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats...huge news xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww thanks for all the well wishes means so much to me xxxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Suze .... am so happy for you both, you deserve the very best my friend ... looking forward to hearing the updates!!! Love ya lots x x x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww missed this thread, thats wonderful news xx


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Aww brilliant news, really happy for ya hon xxx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i have only just seen this thread.....brilliant news  wishing you loads of luck


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi all  well thought I would update again!  - Im currently in the throes of my first cycle of treatment ...been taking daily injections of Menopur to help my follicles grow and been going in to clinic every other day since 17th May for blood tests and ultrasound scans to check growth  been quite hectic but Im remaining as calm as possible ! 

OH has been amazing giving me the needle injection as felt a bit funny doing it myself lol  .....I have 2 follicles one main dominant one at 15mm they normally have to be around 18-20 to start the IUI - I have another scan tomorrow morning and I think this will be the one to determine when they trigger my ovulation!!! (another injection) Im hoping they will say to trigger tomorrow evening so I can have the insemination on Friday!  

Anyway sorry for all the jargon I know its quite complicated to understand 
heres hoping im pregnant by the end of this month!!!hmy:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

good luck hunny xxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck hun, keeping everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## myboys (Apr 29, 2012)

First time I've seen this thread - such upbeat news to start my day with. I so wish you all the very best with this.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww thank you guys! im keeping everything crossed and trying to remain as positive as possible ......but still grounded in the fact that it is in the lap of the gods now xxx


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know you, but saw this thread and felt compelled to wish you the very best of luck as it sounds like you really deserve it 

Congratulations.x


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, things are moving for you. Fingers crossed for your next scan that it's good news and you can move on to the next stage  All the injections and visits to the clinics will be worth it in the end - I have been there but from the donor side of things when I donated my eggs. I'm glad you are staying grounded, it will happen but be prepared to have a few ups & downs with emotions but being positive & calm is the best way.

Good luck & keep us updated xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> Wow, things are moving for you. Fingers crossed for your next scan that it's good news and you can move on to the next stage  All the injections and visits to the clinics will be worth it in the end - I have been there but from the donor side of things when I donated my eggs. I'm glad you are staying grounded, it will happen but be prepared to have a few ups & downs with emotions but being positive & calm is the best way.
> 
> Good luck & keep us updated xx


Thank you yes its certainly a roller coaster ride and I know there are no guarantees ....Im just happy to be finally on the journey lol  ....wow good on you for donating hun ((())) a great selfless act to help others  xx


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Exciting times  Best of luck, it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

wooooohooooooooo!!!!!!! Will be keeping everything crossed for you Suz!! Sending lots of positive vibes!    xxxxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Good luck, got everything crossed for you,xxxxx_


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

kittykat said:


> wooooohooooooooo!!!!!!! Will be keeping everything crossed for you Suz!! Sending lots of positive vibes!    xxxxxxx


Aww thanks Suze! been a long time coming!! - I think OH now thinks he is a bloomin doctor with all these needle injections hahaha he loves it  hope u k ? xxxxxxxx



colliemerles said:


> _Good luck, got everything crossed for you,xxxxx_


Thank you hun  xxxxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Awww every bit of luck in the world!!  fingers toes and everything crossed!!! xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LadyRedLainey said:


> Awww every bit of luck in the world!!  fingers toes and everything crossed!!! xxxx


Thanks hun  how are you ?? xxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Alright thanks  getting new kittens in June  two of them lol
xx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Only just seen this

Hope all goes well and you have a happy preggers and heathly baby at the end of it all

Good luck


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Good luck, hopefully you will be joining in the bumps thread by the end of the month xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LadyRedLainey said:


> Alright thanks  getting new kittens in June  two of them lol
> xx


Ohhhh how exciting bet u cant wait!! dont forget to show us pics of them as soon as possible lol chuffed for you hun  xxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Just seen this... Yay  so very very pleased for you Suzy!!!

Keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Just seen this... Yay  so very very pleased for you Suzy!!!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxx


Aww thanks Shirley .... hows u ok?? xxxxx


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Only just seen this thread and felt I had to add my congratulations and best wishes! You don't know me but I will definitely keep my fingers crossed for you and send good vibes your way


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just catching up with the latest developments - and here's hoping there is something *developing*  by next Thursday!!!! 

Good luck hun.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Just catching up with the latest developments - and here's hoping there is something *developing*  by next Thursday!!!!
> 
> Good luck hun.


LOL that made me giggle!  Yes I certainly hope so !! im doing everything possible to get my body ready - no caffiene no alcholol - vitamins for conceiving, folic acid u name it!! pmsl!! phew! i


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Sending positive vibes your way , good luck hun x


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck Suzy,,,will keep everything crossed that you get the positive outcome that you are so hoping for....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> Sending positive vibes your way , good luck hun x





gorgeous said:


> Good luck Suzy,,,will keep everything crossed that you get the positive outcome that you are so hoping for....


Thank you v much ladies  xx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

suzy93074 said:


> Aww thanks Suze! been a long time coming!! - I think OH now thinks he is a bloomin doctor with all these needle injections hahaha he loves it  hope u k ? xxxxxxxx
> 
> Thank you hun  xxxxx


haha I bet he loves poking you with that needle! ... o-er :blushing:  

I'm good thanks ....  good luck ok! xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

kittykat said:


> haha I bet he loves poking you with that needle! ... o-er :blushing:
> 
> I'm good thanks ....  good luck ok! xxx


PMSL he just likes inflicting a little pain I think!!  evil little bugger hahaha

Glad you ok hun  will catch up soon hopefully on phone  xxxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

suzy93074 said:


> PMSL he just likes inflicting a little pain I think!!  evil little bugger hahaha
> 
> Glad you ok hun  will catch up soon hopefully on phone  xxxx


Lol!!! yea typical of most men Suz!!!

Just had a new line put in so def. speak soooon! xxxx


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

You are one of the nicest people I know and you deserve the opportunity to be an amazing mummy. I have my fingers crossed for you! I really am so happy for you, no one deserves it more than you do hunny xxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Clinic has phohned!!! Im ready!!! I go in saturday am for the actual deed!! Wahoooo so excited:d:d:d


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats brilliant news.

All the very best of luck


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Totally missed this thread  

Such good news and also adding on my positive thoughts for you, good luck xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> Totally missed this thread
> 
> Such good news and also adding on my positive thoughts for you, good luck xxxx


Thank you Westie ma  xxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Clinic has phohned!!! Im ready!!! I go in saturday am for the actual deed!! Wahoooo so excited:d:d:d


So that'll be you on yer back with yer legs in the air for 3 hours then!!!

Welshie will be well jealous!!!! :lol: :lol:

Be sure to take a good book!!!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Thank you Westie ma  xxxx


You are welcome 
Lets hope you'll have some more good news for us all soon xx

This thread has made me smile today and after a few tough days lately, that makes a nice change


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> So that'll be you on yer back with yer legs in the air for 3 hours then!!!
> 
> Welshie will be well jealous!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Be sure to take a good book!!!


pmsl!! Yes I bet she will! hhehee - well the whole process will only actually take a few minutes!!!hmy: (prob nothing out the norm there for most women ) hahahaha:001_tt2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> You are welcome
> Lets hope you'll have some more good news for us all soon xx
> 
> This thread has made me smile today and after a few tough days lately, that makes a nice change


awww bless u hope u alright?? xxx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Clinic has phohned!!! Im ready!!! I go in saturday am for the actual deed!! Wahoooo so excited:d:d:d


Excellent news and hopefully you will have some further good news in a few weeks.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> awww bless u hope u alright?? xxx


Yeah fine, just battling with DS over working for his exams and I'm STILL painting  although I may be finishing tomorrow .... or Friday 

Thank you for asking x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

westie~ma said:


> Yeah fine, just battling with DS over working for his exams and I'm STILL painting  although I may be finishing tomorrow .... or Friday
> 
> Thank you for asking x


oh gosh right well u take it easy in this heat! hope u win the battle too  xxx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Yahoo, I am so excited for you I could scream & I don't even know you - apart from on here of course :lol:

Take care and hope to hear some more positive news soon xxxxx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> oh gosh right well u take it easy in this heat! hope u win the battle too  xxx


That's the thing, it's so nice out, shame I'm in waving a brush at skirting boards :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Yeah fine, just battling with DS over working for his exams and I'm STILL painting  although I may be finishing tomorrow .... or Friday
> 
> Thank you for asking x


I think both of you ladies should have one of these:










Westie~Ma for being such a nice Mod and Suzy to wish you good luck on Saturday.

xxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

suzy93074 said:


> Clinic has phohned!!! Im ready!!! I go in saturday am for the actual deed!! Wahoooo so excited:d:d:d


Fookin hell Suz they don't hang around do they!!!!!!! Wish you the best of luck hun!!! Keep us updated!!

xxx ((hugs)) xxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

suzy93074 said:


> pmsl!! Yes I bet she will! hhehee - well the whole process will only actually take a few minutes!!!hmy: (prob nothing out the norm there for most women ) hahahaha:001_tt2:


LMAO!! Nice one Suz


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Best of luck for you.Hope this is the start of great things to come.x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi guys just an update for you all ....everything went well with my insemination but unfortunately my first cycle was not succesful  little bit gutted but am remaining hopeful for next cycle ....

will keep evryone posted.

My mum and family are away in Mexico at mo and want me to text them the news as soon as I had some but I think I will wait till the end of their holiday to tell them all ...dont want to spoil their fun lol - thanks again guys for your support - im not giving up yet!!!:cornut:xxxx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

No don't give up.

I hear it can take more than one try to get the results you want.

It will happen at the right time for you.

All the best of luck to you


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

keep as positive as you can suzy, got everything crossed for you hunni xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LadyRedLainey said:


> keep as positive as you can suzy, got everything crossed for you hunni xx


Thanks hun  hope you ok xx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

(((HUGS)))) you will get there in the end  keep as positive as you can x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> No don't give up.
> 
> I hear it can take more than one try to get the results you want.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun .....Yes I have remained very grounded with this first cycle as its very rare to catch on first go .....onward on my journey xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Only just seen this suzy..i hope all will go well for you next time around hon.I'm sure it will..i'm keeping everything crossed for you.xxx*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> (((HUGS)))) you will get there in the end  keep as positive as you can x


Will do xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Only just seen this suzy..i hope all will go well for you next time around hon.I'm sure it will..i'm keeping everything crossed for you.xxx*


Awww thanks Jan  xxx


----------



## Murrin (May 2, 2012)

Just seen this thread and read through it. I just wanted to say that I know a few friends that have struggled with fertility problems over the years but they have all had positive outcomes in the end and are now proud mummy's. Never give up hope, keep positive and it will all work out for you I'm sure.

Thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way. X


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Murrin said:


> Just seen this thread and read through it. I just wanted to say that I know a few friends that have struggled with fertility problems over the years but they have all had positive outcomes in the end and are now proud mummy's. Never give up hope, keep positive and it will all work out for you I'm sure.
> 
> Thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way. X


Thanks for your post .....yes im going to remain positive - ive only just started out on this emotional journey so not giving up yet lol - its lovely to hear of success stories gives you hope xx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Stay positive & you will definitely get there in the end - all good things are worth waiting for and that extra special baby is certainly worth waiting for.

I was wondering how you were doing but didn't like to be nosey. Fingers crossed that the right time is the next time. Take care & keep smiling xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> Stay positive & you will definitely get there in the end - all good things are worth waiting for and that extra special baby is certainly worth waiting for.
> 
> I was wondering how you were doing but didn't like to be nosey. Fingers crossed that the right time is the next time. Take care & keep smiling xx


Thank u hun - on to round two! - will keep u posted - everyone has been so supportive on here xxx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have only just seen this thread and read through it. I'm sorry it didn't work this time (((((big hugs)))) to you and your oh, stay positive, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 
I have friends who had problems conceiving, they got there in the end which was just the best news ever, doubled when they were told it was twins. I'm sure it'll work out for you too. :yesnod:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

so sorry to here about your unsucsesful first cycle but good luck with the next im sure you will get there  my uncle and his wife have had fertility treatment and she was told it was quite a low chance of her taking but she has and shes now 6 months pregnant so it shows that it is possible


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Just read through the whole thread though and I'm really sorry to hear your first cycle was unsuccessful.

Fingers crossed it will be positive news in the future for you.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

just read the thread...and i am truly sorry...but keep on going strong...xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Aw Suze, I am sorry to read that this one was a bummer...... 

But I suppose all the best productions have a practice run don't they..... 

The next stint will be _your_ big production hun. :thumbsup:

But big ((((((hugs))))) to help soothe that little bit of sadness I know you are bravely trying to hide. xxxxx


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

I saw this in my subscribed threads and so desperately wanted to see your announcement. i have my fingers crossed for 2nd cycle. (((((((((big hugs))))))))

here if you need me hun!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Really breaks my heart when there's people out there who have kids and don't want them,yet there's people like you Suzy who wants kids and can't have them  Really sorry to hear your first attempt wasn't successful but keep trying and don't give up. Hopefully you'll be holding your baby very soon!!

My mums friend and partner were trying for a baby for a few years and for some reason (im not sure what),she never got pregnant. She had 2 failed attempts of IVF on the NHS. Their 3rd attempt was their last as they couldn't afford to go private and it was successful  They now have a 5 month old amazing baby girl who is absolutely stunning.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread and so sorry the first cycle didn't work 

But keep positive and hopefully it will be your turn very soon! Sending positive vibes your way for your next cycle


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone ....Had a little cry last night ...and also a long chat with a PF friend who really cheered me up!  thanks Suzanne!! love u loads xxxx feel a lot better this morning - going to relax this month and re-coup for start of next cycle hopefully in July ....

Have great weekends everyone! xxx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Thanks everyone ....Had a little cry last night ...and also a long chat with a PF friend who really cheered me up!  thanks Suzanne!! love u loads xxxx feel a lot better this morning - going to relax this month and re-coup for start of next cycle hopefully in July ....
> 
> Have great weekends everyone! xxx


Glad you feeling brighter this morning - you deserved a massive cry last night, no one could blame you - wondered where all this rain had come from :lol: Anyway, chin up, keep smiling and we'll all be here to go on your journey with you (if you want us to).
Think positive & have a good weekend yourself xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> Glad you feeling brighter this morning - you deserved a massive cry last night, no one could blame you - wondered where all this rain had come from :lol: Anyway, chin up, keep smiling and we'll all be here to go on your journey with you (if you want us to).
> Think positive & have a good weekend yourself xx


LOL!! :lol::lol: I most deffo will - might even treat myself to a little drinky poo's  - and I will most certainly keep you all updated - I have to remain positive ....there are some people out there who dont even get the chances I have been given with NHS so I have a lot to be grateful for  xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone  Well I have started my second cycle of IUI this week










Started my injections on Monday :arf:

First scan to check growth of my eggs will be this Saturday and then Monday so will keep you all posted 

Im not really sure how I feel at the moment  I am of course happy and excited but because of the negative last time I think Im holding back a little....anyway just thought I would let u know!! lets hope I get a BFP this time!!! lol


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Hi everyone  Well I have started my second cycle of IUI this week [-o< so injecting myself again every evening :arf:
> 
> First scan to check growth of my eggs will be this Saturday and then Monday so will keep you all posted
> 
> Im not really sure how I feel at the moment  I am of course happy and excited but because of the negative last time I think Im holding back a little....anyway just thought I would let u know lol


Good luck Suzy


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xgemma86x said:


> Good luck Suzy


Thanks hun


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I have just found this thread, i just wanted to say i wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

skip said:


> I have just found this thread, i just wanted to say i wish you all the luck in the world


Thank you so much x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Wishing you all the best Suze, you know that Moggy Towers has got everything crossed for you hun and sending you a big wedge of positive vibes.

Hugs my friend. 

xxx










.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

I so hope it all goes marvellously for you. I would have donated eggs, when young, but back then, at least, they didn't want women donating, who had not had their own children.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Good luck hun xx


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Hoping for success for you this time. Fingers crossed all will go well.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

All fingers & paws crossed here for you - 2nd time lucky hopefully. 

I know exactly what you are going through as my daughter has just conceived after being told she couldn't & if she did she had strong possibility of miscarriage so we are all on tenterhooks that everything progresses well. My positive thoughts & vibes worked for her so I'm sending loads your way as well 

Good luck Honey x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Wishing you all the best Suze, you know that Moggy Towers has got everything crossed for you hun and sending you a big wedge of positive vibes.
> 
> Hugs my friend.
> 
> ...





househens said:


> I so hope it all goes marvellously for you. I would have donated eggs, when young, but back then, at least, they didn't want women donating, who had not had their own children.


Thank you  - ohhh really not sure if that still stands but I know they are crying out for donors especially male sperm donors



LolaBoo said:


> Good luck hun xx


Thanks hun  xx



bluegirl said:


> Hoping for success for you this time. Fingers crossed all will go well.


Thank you - lets hope so  x


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Hi everyone  Well I have started my second cycle of IUI this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wishing you all the luck in the world. Fingers and paws crossed here for you and your family.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jugsmalone said:


> Wishing you all the luck in the world. Fingers and paws crossed here for you and your family.


Awww thank you  xxx

I love u guys you are all so supportive :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Thank you  - ohhh really not sure if that still stands but I know *they are crying out for donors especially male sperm donors*


Since they changed the law - or said they were going to - that would now allow children who were 'created' through donated sperm to be able to trace their 'biological' fathers, the amount of male donors has dropped dramatically because of the implications of this.

Had the anonimity been kept, I don't think there would have been such a shortage.

I think my OH would be a good donor - blond, hazel eyes, 6ft 6in, very intelligent & good at sports. His son is also all of these things so his attributes are strong ones.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Since they changed the law - or said they were going to - that would now allow children who were 'created' through donated sperm to be able to trace their 'biological' fathers, the amount of male donors has dropped dramatically because of the implications of this.
> 
> Had the anonimity been kept, I don't think there would have been such a shortage.
> 
> I think my OH would be a good donor - blond, hazel eyes, 6ft 6in, very intelligent & good at sports. His son is also all of these things so his attributes are strong ones.


Yes this is exactly the reason why - not being able to remain annonymous (sp) has certainly put many men off as the implications are quite big if the child does choose to get in contact.....I can see both sides tbo but its not very good for people wanting donors  ......

He sounds perfick hun!  - its all about the swimmies though!!  I tell u what I have learnt so much about sperm ! :arf: LOL the motility, if some are deformed ie headless or tailless, strong swimmers, slow swimmers hahah its all very complicated :scared:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> He sounds perfick hun!  - its all about the swimmies though!!  I tell u what I have learnt so much about sperm ! :arf: LOL the motility, if some are deformed ie headless or tailless, strong swimmers, slow swimmers hahah its all very complicated :scared:


He has excellent 'swimmies'!!! His ex, the mother of his son, had had her tubes clipped before they met and decided to get them unclipped to have his child. He was tested beforehand (to make sure it was worth going ahead with the reversal) and apparently they were both strong and plentiful. His daily production was also above average. They were determined little sods too if they managed to by-pass the damage caused by the clips. 

PS: I'm sure he will be DELIGHTED that I have shared this info with y'all......!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> He has excellent 'swimmies'!!! His ex, the mother of his son, had had her tubes clipped before they met and decided to get them unclipped to have his child. He was tested beforehand (to make sure it was worth going ahead with the reversal) and apparently they were both strong and plentiful. His daily production was also above average. They were determined little sods too if they managed to by-pass the damage caused by the clips.
> 
> PS: I'm sure he will be DELIGHTED that I have shared this info with y'all......!!! :lol: :lol:


OOhhhhhh he sounds a perfect candidate then!! :thumbup::thumbup:

LOL !! bet his ears are burning !!! ....or maybe his other bits :scared:


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Hope your doing well Suzy xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LadyRedLainey said:


> Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.
> 
> Hope your doing well Suzy xxx


Hey hun  Im good thanks  how's u?? how are those little puddy cats doing ? xxxx

Ohhh didnt realise you were pregnant too hun! congratulations!!!! ((()))  xxxx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck with your cycle I hope it all goes well for you. xxx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Wishing you all the luck in the world and hope soon you will be able to join the ladies on the bump buddies.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> All fingers & paws crossed here for you - 2nd time lucky hopefully.
> 
> I know exactly what you are going through as my daughter has just conceived after being told she couldn't & if she did she had strong possibility of miscarriage so we are all on tenterhooks that everything progresses well. My positive thoughts & vibes worked for her so I'm sending loads your way as well
> 
> Good luck Honey x


Awww thank you hun and congratulations to your daughter and you  here's to a healthy pregnancy ((()))) xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Good luck with your cycle I hope it all goes well for you. xxx


Thanks hun xxx



Bjt said:


> Wishing you all the luck in the world and hope soon you will be able to join the ladies on the bump buddies.


Yes would be lovely  thank you :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Hi everyone  Well I have started my second cycle of IUI this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck hunny , me and smoodle are routing for you xxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

smudgiesmummy said:


> good luck hunny , me and smoodle are routing for you xxxxx


mwahhhhh love u xxxxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Best of luck hun xx


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh best of luck! Rooting for you here too xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> Best of luck hun xx





BlueBeagle said:


> Oh best of luck! Rooting for you here too xx


Thank u both  all this luck surely has to pay off !  xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Hey hun  Im good thanks  how's u?? how are those little puddy cats doing ? xxxx
> 
> Ohhh didnt realise you were pregnant too hun! congratulations!!!! ((()))  xxxx


Great to hear your well.
They are both fine, itching to get outside and having to run and get them when the outside door opens, so a worry we will need to think of something preventing them getting out, hows your wee fella? 

Thanks Suzy, our 5th has been a little surprise, wishing you all the baby dust in the world  xxx


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Praying gor you hun! 

always thinking of you.

loves ya xxxxxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Thinking of you hun... everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

good luck honey! we're all hoping it goes well, love you lots!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LadyRedLainey said:


> Great to hear your well.
> They are both fine, itching to get outside and having to run and get them when the outside door opens, so a worry we will need to think of something preventing them getting out, hows your wee fella?
> 
> Thanks Suzy, our 5th has been a little surprise, wishing you all the baby dust in the world  xxx


Awww bless them bet they are a handful! Jinks is good  has a cats life eating sleeping playing and then more sleeping hahaha  - WOW your fifth!! I know who to come to for tips then!  thanks hun xxxx



x PIXIE x said:


> Praying gor you hun!
> 
> always thinking of you.
> 
> loves ya xxxxxx


Thanks Gem  hows u?? must catch up when u have chance inbox me  love u too xxxx



Cockerpoo lover said:


> Thinking of you hun... everything crossed for you xxxx


Hey Shirley  thank you hun - hope you are good xxxx



RockRomantic said:


> good luck honey! we're all hoping it goes well, love you lots!!!


Thanks Sarah! hope things are good your end - loves u too !! and I especially LOVE that signature pic :thumbup::thumbup:xxxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck!! will send some baby dust and BPF dust your way. xx


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Sending you lots of positive vibes. I really hope it all works out for you. :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey all  have been taking injections and going for scans and my clinic has just rang to say im ready!!!  and my insemination day will be Friday so its all systems go again - a bit quicker this time my egg is at 17mm and only had 3 scans so lets hope this is the one!!!!! wish me luck guys - ive booked Friday off so I can relax all weekend and hope my little egg gets fertalized lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

You know Moggy Towers is wishing you all the luck in the world on this Suze.

My fingers are crossed so tightly for you, I can hardly type this post!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> You know Moggy Towers is wishing you all the luck in the world on this Suze.
> 
> My fingers are crossed so tightly for you, I can hardly type this post!!!!


Aww bless ya! thanks sweetie pie  xxxxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

dobermummy said:


> Everything crossed for you xx


Ive got everything crossed too! ( apart from my legs) :ihih: sorry could not resisit that one :devil:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbup:Yay, whoop whoop :thumbup: Fingers & paws all crossed here for you on Friday - take it easy over the weekend & hope to hear the best news ever soon for you x


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

fingers crossed here for your eggo to be preggo


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> :thumbup:Yay, whoop whoop :thumbup: Fingers & paws all crossed here for you on Friday - take it easy over the weekend & hope to hear the best news ever soon for you x


Cheers hun  xxx



harley bear said:


> fingers crossed here for your eggo to be preggo


lol thanks HB  xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Ive got everything crossed too! ( apart from my legs) :ihih: sorry could not resisit that one :devil:


SUCH a trollop!!!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> SUCH a trollop!!!!!!


:lol::lol::lol::dita: xxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Aww best wishes for Friday!!!  everything crossed xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wishing you the best of luck. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Best wishes 

Jo xxx


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Thinking of you hunny as always. 

Virtual ((((((hugs))))))) for you now but they will soon be real  

love ya hun. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LadyRedLainey said:


> Aww best wishes for Friday!!!  everything crossed xxx


Thanks hun  hope u ok xxx



PetloverJo said:


> Wishing you the best of luck. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo  xxx



x PIXIE x said:


> Thinking of you hunny as always.
> 
> Virtual ((((((hugs))))))) for you now but they will soon be real
> 
> love ya hun. xxxxxxxxxx


Mwahhhh love u too  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

All the fingers & paws are crossed here for you hun xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> All the fingers & paws are crossed here for you hun xxxx


Thanks sweetie  xxxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Ooo how scary and exciting all at the same time! Have my fingers crossed xx


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Fingers crossed for Friday.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Aww best of luck, i think i would be like Phoebe from friends and spend the whole weekend with my legs up the back of the sofa  


I really do hope it works for you hun xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> Aww best of luck, i think i would be like Phoebe friends and spend the whole weekend with my legs up the back of the sofa
> 
> I really do hope it works for you hun xxx


I may just do that!!!  thanks hun  xxxx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I may just do that!!!  thanks hun  xxxx


Do it !!! I did it as a joke once and fell pregnant with my 2nd 

Good Luck xx


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I so hope everything goes well on Friday for you,keeping everything crossed hun


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Do it !!! I did it as a joke once and fell pregnant with my 2nd
> 
> Good Luck xx


Right thats it im deffo doing it ....its funny cos my mum told me to do that as well the other day!!

Thank you  xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

skip said:


> I so hope everything goes well on Friday for you,keeping everything crossed hun


Thanks hun  xxx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Right thats it im deffo doing it ....its funny cos my mum told me to do that as well the other day!!
> 
> Thank you  xx


lol, a bonkers mate of mine told me it was a custom in her country that you lie on your right side for a girl after and the left side for a boy, she has one of each and swears by it. I did that too as an "experiment" not expecting any of it to work as we had only just decided to start trying for the 2nd and Bobs your uncle i had a girl which was the side i had laid on. Pure coincidence i am sure but my mate swears it was down to her "good advice" lol.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats hope all goes well for you


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> lol, a bonkers mate of mine told me it was a custom in her country that you lie on your right side for a girl after and the left side for a boy, she has one of each and swears by it. I did that too as an "experiment" not expecting any of it to work as we had only just decided to start trying for the 2nd and Bobs your uncle i had a girl which was the side i had laid on. Pure coincidence i am sure but my mate swears it was down to her "good advice" lol.


Im taking notes 

Im also taking my white feather that mysteriously appeared at my desk the other day for luck!!  OH thinks im bloody loopy!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

GOOD LUCK TODAY :thumbup: Hope everything goes well, I know it's easy for us to say but relax and think positive. Fingers & paws all crossed here for you xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Good luck!!!!!!  xxxxx


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Good luck today hunny! xxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Hope everything went well yesterday Suzy xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I can only assume the silence is because it's so difficult to type whilst lying on your side with your legs in the air!!!! :lol: :lol:

We're all thinking of you Suze and can't wait to hear your next update.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey guys sorry not been on had a weekend "off" the computer  

Thanks for all the good luck wishes 

Everything went smoothly  .....and yes I lay with my legs up this time  - thank god the doctor did not come back in the room and catch me pmsl that would have been an "awkward" moment hahaha! 

My test date is 4th September.....so just hope nature is doing its thing!! will update when I have news - either way 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Hey guys sorry not been on had a weekend "off" the computer
> 
> Thanks for all the good luck wishes
> 
> ...


Annnnnd which side did you lie on? :lol:

I have a feeling you are soon going to be telling us your having twins..i have no idea why!

Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Good luck!! everything crossed for you Suzy!!! so exciting!  xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Annnnnd which side did you lie on? :lol:
> 
> I have a feeling you are soon going to be telling us your having twins..i have no idea why!
> 
> Fingers crossed all goes well.


Mostly laid on the Right 

LOL !! omg that would be amazing :scared::thumbup:

Thanks hun


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Mostly laid on the Right
> 
> LOL !! omg that would be amazing :scared::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks hun


I know its extremely hard but put everything to the back of your mind and just relax as much as possible!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I know its extremely hard but put everything to the back of your mind and just relax as much as possible!


Yes Im going to hun - I do feel much more relaxed this time round - what will be will be


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

best luck....que sera sera but our fingers and paws are crossed....


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad things went alright on friday and you tried to relax over the weekend, i think white feathers are lucky too so youre not the only loopy one on the block, here's to the 4 th and good news


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank u both  xxxx


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a good feeling this time  

i have everything crossed for you! xxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

x PIXIE x said:


> I have a good feeling this time
> 
> i have everything crossed for you! xxxxx


mwahhhhh thanks sweetie - hey u missy how come u have not changed yur signature back yet !:nono::nono:xxx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck Suzy  xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

We have everything crossed here for you Suze - and twins are great, I'm one half of a set of twins - what more could you ask for?  

Good luck honey xx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Wishing you all the best Suzy ... love ya lots xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Good luck  x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I am now going STIR CRAZZZYYYYY waiting for my test date!! which is 4th September!! this week has never dragged so much!!!! 

I am now DPO 13 (days past ovulation) and normally you can test from day 14 to see if you are pregnant - however because Im having treatment where they give you Ovitrelle which triggers ovulation early they say do not test until day 14 or over because Ovitrelle has high amounts of HCG which is the pregnancy hormone and it has to be all clear from your system or you can get a false positive!!! 

I have googled every symptom/ache and pain I have had or got - mostly cramping which I have had since about day 7/8 and sore boobs but I always get these - I just want to know AM I PREGNANT!!!!!:crazy::crazy:

Should I test on day 14 tomorrow ??? or wait until my official test date ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd sweat it out, cos if you got a false positive, it would be so awful. I must say, I think I might have been superstitious, in such a matter. I'd be wandering about, humming vaguely recognisable tunes, and pretending I was seriously interested in anything but babies... Just put QI on repeat, and pretend your job is memorising ii.

PS you may be a DPO 13. I'm a DOPE well over 50


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

If you get a positive you probably will be happy but still unsure and it would be much nicer to have a lovely excited definite positive pregnancy test. 

Good luck and hope the time flies while your waiting for test date.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

househens said:


> I'd sweat it out, cos if you got a false positive, it would be so awful. I must say, I think I might have been superstitious, in such a matter. I'd be wandering about, humming vaguely recognisable tunes, and pretending I was seriously interested in anything but babies... Just put QI on repeat, and pretend your job is memorising ii.
> 
> PS you may be a DPO 13. I'm a DOPE well over 50





SandyR said:


> If you get a positive you probably will be happy but still unsure and it would be much nicer to have a lovely excited definite positive pregnancy test.
> 
> Good luck and hope the time flies while your waiting for test date.


You are both far too sensible!!! xxx


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd wait a bit Suzy, although I know the temptation would be almost impossible but if you got a positive you would then worry about it being a false one. But then maybe that is just me, I worry about everything


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I know it's probably easy for us to say but personally I would try to hold out as long as possible as a false positive would be heartbreaking. Try & keep yourself busy over the weekend & see if you can last til Monday morning 

So, so desparate for it to be good news for you :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess you are right ...I will try and be good :aureola: I just want to know one way or the other ! its the inbetween bit which is so annoying lol


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Wait if you can - but I know I would be exactly the same and desperate to know.

Good luck I really hope you get the news you want!!

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you!


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I guess you are right ...I will try and be good :aureola: I just want to know one way or the other ! its the inbetween bit which is so annoying lol


I totally understand you as I would be the same! I am impatient too but the risk of a false positive is too possible and heartbreaking


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

BlueBeagle said:


> I totally understand you as I would be the same! I am impatient too but the risk of a false positive is too possible and heartbreaking


Yes it would be  its gonna be heartbreaking seeing the dreaded monthlies if they come never mind thinking I am then to find out im not - wow that would destroy me lol xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Suze - with all the crossed fingers, paws and Good Luck vibes coming off this forum, in your direction, how could you NOT be pregnant!!!!! 

I'm a HUGE believer in positive thinking so, rather than sit wondering 'Am I pregnant' tell yourself "No need to test because I *AM* pregnant!!!" :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Suze - with all the crossed fingers, paws and Good Luck vibes coming off this forum, in your direction, how could you NOT be pregnant!!!!!
> 
> I'm a HUGE believer in positive thinking so, rather than sit wondering 'Am I pregnant' tell yourself "No need to test because I *AM* pregnant!!!" :thumbup:


LOL thanks hun :thumbup::thumbup: trying to stay calm and positive :arf:xxxxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've got everything crossed for you here hun, i'm SOO hoping for a positive test for you. Then a new load of worries can start


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> I've got everything crossed for you here hun, i'm SOO hoping for a positive test for you. Then a new load of worries can start


Oh god I know !! :scared:xxx


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

I knpw how you feel hun and for a ehile i was going mad at 9dpo. its weird as every month i noticed new symptoms and then the BFN was hard! try as much as you can hun yo wait. keep taking it easy as you will read EVERY sign your body gives you. try to relax and wait. if however you are on any ttc forums i bet you are getting different advice? 

sending ***baby dust**** your way this month and praying thia is the time for you xxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

x PIXIE x said:


> I knpw how you feel hun and for a ehile i was going mad at 9dpo. its weird as every month i noticed new symptoms and then the BFN was hard! try as much as you can hun yo wait. keep taking it easy as you will read EVERY sign your body gives you. try to relax and wait. if however you are on any ttc forums i bet you are getting different advice?
> 
> sending ***baby dust**** your way this month and praying thia is the time for you xxxxx


Aye up  hows u hun ? yes its hard as you know  Im on one ttc forum and they are saying to wait as well pmsl  so wait it is!!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I hated the 2ww  

Fingers crossed you get a BFP  xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> I hated the 2ww
> 
> Fingers crossed you get a BFP  xx


Yes its a nightmare lol  thanks sweetie xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good morning all 

Im sorry to report its a BFN - AF arrived Yesterday afternoon so I did a test just to be sure and deffo not pregnant

I am gutted this time round - had a good cry most of the afternoon yesterday  but my OH and family have been great giving me lots of hugs and positive pep talks 

This morning I feel a little bit better - still "fragile" I think I could cry at the drop of a hat :arf: its just all so emotionally draining - the drugs the scans the waiting for testing ....and then the big fat no.

BUT I know in a few days I will bounce back - 

In the grand scheme of things and putting everything into perspective it is certainly not the end of the world - Im not dying, I have not got an uncurable illness - unlike some people out there.

I am now going to focus on getting ready for the last cycle - back on the diet and fitness regime and hopefully third time lucky!!!!  -its just another blip on my journey - I have one more chance of IUI and then hopefully one round of IVF so its not over yet!! -

I want to thank ALL of you esp a select few - you know who you are  - for being so supportive and caring - messaging me to see how things are etc - it truly means so much to me - some people may think its strange sharing such a private and personal experience on here but I swear to god that without being able to come on here and vent I would have prob cracked up by now lol 

Anyway! sorry for the long post  god im an emotional chatterbox LOL 


Suze 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Im sorry 

I have to admire your positive way of dealing with everything, like you say ..its not over yet


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry babes.........

We are all here for you.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Im sorry Suzy  xxx

They say third time lucky so everything crossed and more for you xxx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:frown: Gutted for you. Your lovely positive attitude will get you there and then we'll all be cheering.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry  everything crossed for this cycle for you, hope you are 3rd time lucky  

Good luck hunni xxxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm sorry hun  You have done so much to get to this point , i really hope it's 3rd time lucky xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh hun I'm so sorry

Fingers crossed for next time for you xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys xxxxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you for next time. Maybe you are exercising and dieting too much, try to relax and carry on as normal and just take your folic acid. I know it is easier said than done.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I really am sorry to hear this, like you said this wasn't the last chance just going to take a bit longer than you hoped, I know it must be so hard but try to stay positive and hopefully you will have cause for a huge celebration in the not too distant future (((((hugs)))))


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

So sad for you Suzy. I know what it is to have no control over this sort of thing, it makes you feel so helpless. 

You are right to be positive and not look back-only forward- tomorrow is a new day and hopefully all you have ever wanted is still only just around the corner.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

So sorry it hasn't worked this time. Thinking of you.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been waiting all day to check this thread - I didnt want to check it at work.

I'm so sorry honey, third times the charm :yesnod:

Keep up your positive thinking, and we will keep all fingers and paws crossed here for you *big hugs* xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank u for all the messages ... 

My blokey has made me a lovley dinner tonite and my furbaby is giving me lots of snuggles:yesnod::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no Suzy  I was keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome but I guess it wasn't meant to be! 

Stay positive though hun and as you say you have another chance and hopefully, this will be the time for you. Big hugs to you though (((((Suzy))))


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Thank u for all the messages ...
> 
> My blokey has made me a lovley dinner tonite and my furbaby is giving me lots of snuggles:yesnod::001_wub::001_wub:


Lovely to hear xxx


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

It will happen hunny abn when it does it will be so worth it. 

love ya loads, you know where i am if you need me 

((((((((((biggest hugs)))))))))) and (((((((snuggles))))))) from the beaglies! take care hun xxxxxxxxx

p.s. just think of it as fate you ate approaching a summer baby the longer you go! Maternity time during the summer will be awesome


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

oh im so sorry  

all of us here will be having our fingers crossed, it will happen!x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am sorry ...just hugs.....xxxxx

and no, no diets permitted...
just hugs, walks and lovely books...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Bless you keep you chin up you'l get there..(hugs)


----------

